# Finally a good ebay score!



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Finally scored a good Ebay deal!

What do you guys think foir $19.95??


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

That orange Mustang is cool!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Great DEAL! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## RiderZ (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice haul !


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

bet the guy you got em from is not as happy as you.....lol..


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

I'd say you stole em at that price.
any two of those is worth the price, so the rest are bonus.
including shipping?


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

It happens every now and then, good one.


----------



## adiaz (Nov 26, 2012)

Shipping only additional $7


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Ya done GOOD! Congrats! :thumbsup:


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

I think you did great! I have seen pit kits go for $30.00 with just a few parts in them.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I'd say you did very good.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

That was a very good deal!:thumbsup:

David S


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I'd say I was sleeping at the wheel you lucky bastage.


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Not as good as yrs, but I think it was a good deal.. I can probably get my money back or even make a couple bucks, just by selling the pit kit
http://www.ebay.com/itm/140957284407?ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1439.l2649


----------



## 60chevyjim (Feb 21, 2008)

cool deal I like them closed rivet afx chassis too


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Heck ya!
Good score there...


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

That AJ's wheelie pickup shoe assembly is pretty HTF I believe. Someone is selling a pair of them right now on eBay & theyre already bid to $30


----------



## rdm95 (May 8, 2008)

Didnt realize it until after getting this today, theres a Super II chassis in there.. It just got a little better!


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Great deal indeed. Good going. Love the Firebirds. Dave.


----------

